# Bond Sprinkler riser?



## mtlogcabin (Jan 27, 2011)

The state electrical inspector just told the electrician he needed to "bond" the fire sprinkler system at the fire riser. This is a new one for the sprinkler contractor and says not allowed.

We do not do electrical.

What's the answer 2008 NEC and 2007 NFPA 13 2009 IBC are the applicable codes

 :?:


----------



## Builder Bob (Jan 27, 2011)

The sprinkler piping needs to be bonded so that the electrical potential between any electrical source and the sprinkler piping will be the same thus limiting the electrical shock potential that could be received from differential electrical voltage fields. I.e. a light fixture MC cable chaffs, and allows a hot conductor to touch the sprinkler piping...... A contractor goes up and grabs a sprinkler pipe somewhere else and establishes a ground when they touch the pipe, they receive the shock. Bonding  of the sprinkler piping would allow an opportunity of the path back to ground to be done by the bonding wire instead of when a person grabs the sprinkler pipe elsewhere in the building.

Bonding is not grounding... it is tying metallic surfaces together so that they all have the same electrical potential..... This is a over simplified explanation of the reason you need to bond sprinkler piping. The sprinkler piping needs to be bonded so that the electrical potential between any electrical source and the sprinkler piping will be the same thus limiting the electrical shock potential that could be received from differential electrical voltage fields.


----------



## cda (Jan 27, 2011)

http://www.inspectpa.com/phpbb/showthread.php?3192-Lightning-protection-and-fire-sprinkler-piping


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 27, 2011)

> A contractor goes up and grabs a sprinkler pipe somewhere else and establishes a ground when they touch the pipe, they receive the shock.


Makes sense.

I wonder if ductwork should be bonded also. I remember a girl was killed when stepping onto some rooftop ductwork in PORTEUS area on the old bb.


----------



## jar546 (Jan 27, 2011)

When it comes to grounding and bonding, Bryan Holland is the man to answer the question.  Glad we have him here.


----------



## AegisFPE (Jan 28, 2011)

2007 NFPA 13-10.6.8 appears to only prevent the underground sprinkler piping from serving as a ground.



> In no case shall be underground piping be used as a grounding electrode for electrical systems.  This does not preclude the bonding of underground piping to lightning protection system as required by NFPA 780 in those cases where lightning protection is provided for the structure.


----------



## RJJ (Jan 28, 2011)

I agree with BB on this one. Not sure if the riser has to be bonded. I believe any place along the system would be fine!


----------



## raider1 (Jan 28, 2011)

250.104(A) is the code section that deals with bonding of metal piping systems in the NEC.

Chris


----------

